# I hate my cell phone!



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I know it won't work for many other guys,
but I am soooo happy at $15 a month:whistling
Don't know if I'd have one yet though if Mom hadn't gotten hauled to the hospital her first time, on the only day in a year I was at an unoccupied house in the boonies!


----------



## fireguy (Oct 29, 2006)

I want a phone that will make and receive calls, have a call log, tell the date and time. That is all. I don't know how to do the other stuff. When I learn, the phone dies and I get a new phone. My present phone is black, I suppose it has a brand name. When I bought this one, I cheated. The lady at the phone store told me what I needed, or whatever paid the highest commision that day. I borrowed her phone and called my youngest daughter. I told her what I wanted and asked what I should get. My little girl told me, I told the saleslady and I got a good phone that will take the abuse of dropping it off of ladders on the concrete floor. My daughter works at Verizon, she made sure I got a phone that would take the abuse. 

That said, remember when the phone barely fit in your shirt pocket and you needed 2 batteries to make it through the day? Now the phone last 2 days and lays down in your shirt pocket.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

I run Nextel with my company. I have 37 of them out there.

Does ANYONE remember the old "Ravens"?? Those phones could be run over, shot, hit with a hammer & left in water for the weekend without any problems. Than Nextel took them over.

I had Verizon when I was smaller, and the phones were great, but I hated the customer service..so I left.

In terms of durability I believe they are the best. Last time I bought a large group of them is when the I530's first came out & I still have a bunch of them out in the field today. However they are discontinued so for the ones I have replaced I have been going with the I560's. Same thing, except external ID, color screen vs. black/white, & "real" ringtones(no one uses them). 

In terms of service, it's so-so. I had my PM call me & two way me from Hawaii last year and it was as crystal clear as if he was right next to me. Though I have had guys call me from my warehouse next to my office & can't even get a signal..so it all depends. For the most part it is acceptable or I would leave them.

As far as price goes I pay a little less than $2,800.00/month for service. It just needs to be averaged into your price just like gas, fuel, or stationary. I am not sure how other carriers do it, but Nextel's price per phone varies. There are discounts depending on how many phones you have. There are price breaks at 5, 10, 25 & 50 phones, and than of course there are corporate discounts. My sister is a Operations Manager for UPS and paid $25.00 for a $250.00 phone & $10.00/month for a $70.00/month service so it all just depends on your size. They also give really good discounts if you have had your phone for 2 years or more, provided you sign another 2 year contract. My phones cost me roughly $30.00 piece, but I try to upgrade all at once to avoid the suprise expenses as best as possible.

Joasis is right in the fact that we did without them just fine years ago, but the world has adapted, and so must we. We lived without computers to, but how many of you could run your business without one now, AFTER having one all these years. Or hand dig all your footings and/or foundations after being introduced to backhoes & excavators. 

It is all the way of the world. 30 years from now our kids will have some gadget we can't even fatham right now call it a necessity while we are saying "when I was your age we did XXX without that thing and got it done just fine."


MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL!!!


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

Double-A said:


> Only one company allows you to buy a phone from someone else, as long as it will work on their network, and activate it without penalty. AT&T. All the others try not to allow this or charge a premium for not having bought the phone through them.
> 
> 
> If you are with AT&T, you might check out what is available from the cell phone makers directly, then find where you can buy that phone in a compatible version.


 
Does anyone know if anyone has been able to get one of the above mentioned Military Spec phones activated by AT & T???


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I whole heartedly believe Nokia is the best. I have many diferent manufacurers... I am VEY VERY brutal on my cell phones. It is not uncommon for me to hang up the phone by whipping the phone against the floor or wall with as much force as I can muster... and Nokias are the only ones whih can take the beating repeately and still last about a year.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Grumpy said:


> I whole heartedly believe Nokia is the best. I have many diferent manufacurers... I am VEY VERY brutal on my cell phones. It is not uncommon for me to hang up the phone by whipping the phone against the floor or wall with as much force as I can muster... and Nokias are the only ones whih can take the beating repeately and still last about a year.


How do you turn off your computer???:laughing::lol::laughing:


----------

